# conversor corriente tensión no inversor



## pet (Jul 30, 2007)

Necesito la configuración de un conversor corriente tensión que no sea inversor... Ya que estoy alimentando el circuito con una alimentación de 0 a 5 voltios y si es invesor se satura..

El circuito es para la conexión de un fotodiodo...


----------



## Saint_ (Jul 30, 2007)

Aclarame algo:
no entiendo muy bien el porque de un conversor de corriente a voltaje, amenos que estes trabajando con una fuente de corriente y con ella quieras activar un forodiodo, tienes una fuente de corriente?, si es asi, el problema no es tan complicado,...
solo utiliza la ley de ohm v=IR , esto si trabajas con una fuente de corriente....


----------



## pet (Ago 2, 2007)

La fuente de corriente es el fotodiodo...

Proporciona una corriente proporcional a la intensidad luminosa o irradiancia (hablando en terminos de radiometria) que incide sobre él.

De todas maneras acabo de solucionar el proplema....


Te comento:
Mi problema venia porque utilizaba para realizar el acondicionamiento de la señal del fotodiodo unos amplificador operacionales que se alimentan a +5v (no a una tensión simétrica de +-5 ). Cuando le incorporaba mi conversor corriente tensión y otro bloque en el que ajustaba la ganancia total de sistema, en la salida no obtenia la señal esperada teóricamente... Pues bueno, esto era debido a que utilizaba una configuraciones de los amplificador operacionales en modo inversor.... Que pasaba? que cuando invertia la señal, esta bajaba de cero, porlo que el ampl. oper. se saturaba negativamente (es decir 0)....

¿Soluciñón adoptada? Utilizar configuraciones no inversoras...

Os dejo esta información por si algun dia os pasa algo parecido...


----------



## augustosuarezm (Jul 14, 2008)

Yo tengo un problema parecido, estoy trabajando con la señal de salida de un micrófono de escritorio(de un pc), pero necesito enviarle la señal a un PIC y esta debe ser de tension de 0 a 5 VDC, pero no tengo idea de que circuito puedo montar para ese propósito.

Si alguien puede ayudarme con eso, estaré  muy agradecido.


----------



## alejandro.giraldo (Ago 15, 2008)

En el documento hay varios circuitos con amplificador operacionales, el convertidor no inversor tambien está, lo unico que le falta para que a la salida te quede bien hasta los 5V es ponerle un zener de 5.1 para que corte el voltaje y no suba mas.

Suerte


----------



## alejandro.giraldo (Ago 15, 2008)

por si algo cuando calcule mis valores me dieron los siguientes:

  	R1: 	50	KΩ
	R2: 	100	KΩ
	R3:	620	Ω
	Vz:	0	V

Para la polarización:

Vss:	-12	V
	Vdd:	12	V


el integrado es un LF 353


----------



## alejandro.giraldo (Ago 15, 2008)

Finalmente otros mas complejos son estos(Adjuntos)


----------



## emmanueluchiha (Feb 15, 2009)

la conversion de corriente  a voltaje sirve para transportar mas facilmente la corriente y al llegar al lugar a donde desea llegar la corriente, el voltaje pasa de nuevo por un convertidor para convertirse nuevamente en corriente, es decir ahora seria de voltaje a corriente, porfavor corrijanme si estoy mal, saludos y gracias de ante mano


----------



## DFLPrieto (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola Pet, soy nuevo aquí en el foro, y te quería consultar que operacional usaste y en que configuración, por que ahora estoy haciendo un pequeño proyecto, con un fotodiodo,  y necesito convertir la corriente del mismo en tensiones que van de 0V a 5V, muchas gracias. atte Diego Froilan


----------

